# Yellow light in aquarium



## TriciaD (Nov 9, 2011)

The bulb recently went in our fish tank. The only one we could find to replace it was a bulb that had a yellow glow instead of a white glow, although it was the same wattage. Would a yellow light cause any problems to the fish or tank?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

As long as you don't have live plants it will be ok


----------

